# [Video] QJ Timer review (many tests)



## Stefan (May 1, 2010)

[youtubewide]qhQlkeJvVvI[/youtubewide]


----------



## Edward (May 1, 2010)

Just saw this. 
Now we can have an end to the .16 rumor.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 1, 2010)

Great job Stefan! This definitely helps. Also, I really enjoy the humor! Well done.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 1, 2010)

It just so happens that I just finished watching this on youtube.


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 1, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> It just so happens that I just finished watching this on youtube.



.... and you clicked on this thread. Not really a coincidence.


----------



## maggot (May 1, 2010)

thank you for this stefan


----------



## Konsta (May 1, 2010)

Really nice review! Thank you!
Now I'm sure I will order 1 or 2 of these.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 1, 2010)

just got mine yesterday, but i didn't have a stackmat to test it against


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (May 1, 2010)

Four small batteries? What code #? Are the batteries easy to find in the USA?


----------



## Stefan (May 1, 2010)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Four small batteries? What code #? Are the batteries easy to find in the USA?



AG10 button cell, this looks good: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130325337164


----------



## Zarxrax (May 1, 2010)

Any idea how long the batteries should last?


----------



## Chapuunka (May 1, 2010)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Are the batteries easy to find in the USA?



Yeah, you can find them at any Wal-Mart. Same ones in a watch or something.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 1, 2010)

Nice review.


----------



## riffz (May 2, 2010)

I wish every review was as thorough, well-rehearsed, and thought out as this. Thanks.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 2, 2010)

riffz said:


> I wish every review was as thorough, well-rehearsed, and thought out as this. Thanks.



One thing I've noticed is that, when Stefan does something, he does it well.

This would make me want to get one, if it wasn't for the fact that they can't be used in competitions. I'll probably just end up getting a Stactmat sometime soon.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 2, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> This would make me want to get one, if it wasn't for the fact that they can't be used in competitions. I'll probably just end up getting a Stactmat sometime soon.



Well, it's not that you use your own stackmat for competitions anyway.


----------



## Sakarie (May 2, 2010)

After you've seen the whole very good rewiev, rewind to 2:50.

What the f*ck?

I don't know why the gapes are there, but they really shouldn't! I'm not sure, but if that "thing" is on every stackmat, it's very bad! I'll probably give it a try, and I'll edit this post.


----------



## aronpm (May 2, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> After you've seen the whole very good rewiev, rewind to 2:50.
> 
> What the f*ck?
> 
> I don't know why the gapes are there, but they really shouldn't! I'm not sure, but if that "thing" is on every stackmat, it's very bad! I'll probably give it a try, and I'll edit this post.



I see a pattern in those gaps (and I hope everyone should)

if the time is n, then if (100n + 1) is divisible by 3, there is a gap. 

I'll assume that the gaps extrapolate. However, the Magic single WR is 0.77. 100*0.77 + 1 = 78, which is divisible by 3. The same applies to the Megaminx single WR. 

I can't get the times in the gaps on my Stackmat either, so the only conclusion I can get is that the gaps are only (roughly) in the range Stefan showed (or that both of our timers are crap)


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 2, 2010)

Excellent review. The only thing about this that would make me think that replacing the stackmats with this isn't the best idea is the full second start time (as opposed to a half second.) I've seen and judged too many people who don't wait for the green light at .5 to think a full second is a good idea.


----------



## Sakarie (May 2, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Sakarie said:
> 
> 
> > After you've seen the whole very good rewiev, rewind to 2:50.
> ...



Okey, the problem seemed to be known earlier, but I didn't know that, so I started a new thread about it:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=372722


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 2, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=190830&highlight=pastebin#post190830
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=191128#post191128

With the speedstacks timer, of course. Just showing that it happens in the speedstacks timers as well.


----------



## Stefan (May 2, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> Just showing that it happens in the speedstacks timers as well.



What do you mean with _"as well"_? As far as I know, it *only* happens in the speedstacks timers. Here's the picture he meant, I suspect you haven't seen it:


----------



## KJiptner (May 2, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...gionId=&years=&show=100+Results&single=Single

There are similar "holes". Of course mostly magic results are quite affected by this.


----------



## Pedro (May 2, 2010)

0,90	3
0,91	7
0,92	-
0,93	8
0,94	4
0,95	-
0,96	14
0,97	14
0,98	-
0,99	-
1,00	18
1,01	-
1,02	7
1,03	6
1,04	-
1,05	5
1,06	3
1,07	-
1,08	1
1,09	6
1,10	-
1,11	4

(18% = 1.00...I win )


----------



## tarpshack (May 19, 2010)

I'm a couple weeks late to the party, but very nice review. Informative and entertaining.

I was holding out until I was willing to pay extra for a Stackmat timer, but because of your review I think I'll be buying a QJ timer instead. Thanks a lot for the review.


----------



## RubiksDude (May 22, 2010)

Dinosaur... The review was awesome, thanks! Now I know which one to get!


----------

